# NPA / MILF - Palawan ?



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

Will be on Palawan in a day or two, renting a motorbike exploring small villages. 
does anyone who have solid advice. 
Thanks in advance .


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

northwoods said:


> Will be on Palawan in a day or two, renting a motorbike exploring small villages.
> does anyone who have solid advice.
> Thanks in advance .


Asking "locals" for advice on those groups when you get there might not be a good idea as the ones you ask could potentially be part of one of the groups you have concerns about.

I've not been to that part of the country before so would suggest you wait till you arrive and visit with the federal police in whatever area you are considering for rides. This is one of the few times or purposes that I'd trust the police.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Jet
yes i made it from Northern Wisconsin to Quezon City, Stone House Bed and Breakfast.
in one of our posts you said i was up for a huge change in climate, you're very correct! 
however i'm doing excellent, i've cut my cigarette and coffee usage by apx 75%, 
without really trying... i feel very good ! The Filipinos are great i left 80% of my stress back in USA . 
I'm here with my Fiancee and upon meeting her Family several times, i couldn't be more satisfied!
many of the members here have expressed concerns, regarding extended family. 
Regular members know exactly where this idea is going ... 
The Family is great the only expectations are proper care for their daughter, 
and i enjoy their company and jokes.
Thanks for all the great members who have shared. :yo:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I been in palawan and theres no sign of MILF .. though splinter groups of NPA exist all over Philippines ...

and Abu sayaf kidnapped tourists from Dos Palmas years ago ... though nothing happened ever since ...

I that good info enough ?


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

hello and thanks you too.
the drinks are good tonight  
we leave tomorrow:tea:

Chuck and Roselyn


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Right behind you Northwoods...I should be in Palawan in about two weeks, (May 8th or 9th), for some awesome scuba diving and then visit a few families we helped in Leyte after Yolanda. But Palawan first for some serious stress relief and then on to Letye and Samar before heading home again.


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

Northwoods : I still say it's too bad you left Philippines on the same day I arrived.. 
Another "it's not meant to be" incident.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*palaweno*



Palawenio said:


> Northwoods : I still say it's too bad you left Philippines on the same day I arrived..
> Another "it's not meant to be" incident.


saw your posts ..
yep we should have met up .
are you on palawan now ?


----------

